# Got a question for the bike Gods... who manufactured the Packard bicycles???



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 8, 2013)

I found a mens Packard bicycle red and cream. It is skiptooth, with a drop kick stand and rear chain ajusters. I dont have a pics off the bike just yet but im intrested in finding out who made Packard bicycles. Any help would be great and as soon as i can i will post pics of the bike i found. Here is a pics the owner send to me form his cell not the best but here its is guys!!


----------



## dougfisk (Feb 8, 2013)

In my experience, some automotive nameplates were not limited to only 1 bike manufacturer(?)...

With that caveat, all the Packard badged bikes I can recall were Colson built.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2013)

Here's my '36 Colson Packard I picked up here a few months ago. I believe Schwinn used that name as well.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 8, 2013)

Great thanxs for the info. I know as a fact back in the days big companies just threw there badges on all different bicycle. So i guess im going to need to get a pic of the bicycle an throw it up here to see what kind of bike this is. I searched around the internet for a while and only seen very little pick of packard bicycles pictures.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 8, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> Here's my '36 Colson Packard I picked up here a few months ago. I believe Schwinn used that name as well.




Nice looking bike you got there. Would the headbadge say on there Colson manf as well ??


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't have a close-up of my badge, but this is what mine looks like:


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 8, 2013)

If it helps any bit the wheels are painted red with white pin striping. But i dont remember what the badge looked like.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2013)

Just so you know, my bike has the incorrect rims,fenders & light in that pic. I have since installed the correct parts, including triple-drop wheels and Delta Hornlite.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh ok fordsmike thanxs for the info on your bike. I will get pics up asap. I only looked at it real quick but it was all original.


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 8, 2013)

schwinn manufactured them and colson did. Those are the two I know.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 8, 2013)

militarymonark said:


> schwinn manufactured them and colson did. Those are the two I know.




Ok military monark but the crank doesnt look like a schwinn at all ill have pic up soon.


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 8, 2013)

post some pics up and we can see which one you have


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 8, 2013)

militarymonark said:


> post some pics up and we can see which one you have




I will i havnt bought the bike yet but i will, I was just wondering what i was getting myself into buying.


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 9, 2013)

girls or boys? and how much is the bike?


----------



## Wayne Adam (Feb 9, 2013)

*1940 Schwinn DX PACKARD*

Here are some pictures of my 1940 Packard badged Schwinn DX. Schwinn used the Packard name on many bikes prior to WWII.
 Notice how the Schwinn Packard badge logo is the same as the Packard car logo
I also just got a pre war girls Schwinn to part out with the same badge.......................................Wayne


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 10, 2013)

Wayne Adam said:


> Here are some pictures of my 1940 Packard badged Schwinn DX. Schwinn used the Packard name on many bikes prior to WWII.
> Notice how the Schwinn Packard badge logo is the same as the Packard car logo
> I also just got a pre war girls Schwinn to part out with the same badge.......................................Wayne




Hi wayne thank you for uploading the pics looks great i just got a pic of the bike from the owner through cell phone. but the crank on this bike looks like a roadmaster very wierd ! Here is a pic


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 10, 2013)

Not sure what it is, but definitely not Colson. Any pics of the head badge?


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 10, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> Not sure what it is, but definitely not Colson. Any pics of the head badge?




Nope this is the pics he only sent to me and it took him forever. ill post up better pics once i buy the bicycle for sure. I know that they used alot of cranks on different bike but the crank doesnt look like a colson or a schwinn pretty weird!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 10, 2013)

The Packard in question was made by Cleveland Welding and known in the hobby as "bent tank" and having a long production run from 36/37-WW2.
The fork offers some clues as to the exact age, but a SN posted and Phil can narrow it down further.
The paint detail is not common and a worthy pick up if less than 300.00 or so.
Chris


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 10, 2013)

*bike in first pic*

definatly CWC Like a Roadmaster Bent tank style Roadmaster style chainring My guess Upper 30s.


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 10, 2013)

yep I agree cwc, I haven't seen that brand of packard, I wonder what the badge looks like.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes if i get it for the right price im going to take it but buy the looks of the crank i took it for a roadmaster. But if i buy i will post more clearer pics of the bicycle for sure here are 2 pics i found on google that are packard badge and look roadmaster bikes. Thank you everybody for the info once again!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 10, 2013)

A bicycle is what it is badged, so the bicycle is a Packard.
Cleveland Welding Company (CWC) made this bicycle as well as the 3 gill you recently posted and their house brand was badged a Roadmaster.
Chris


----------



## Euphman06 (Jan 13, 2015)

I know this is an old thread... did you get this bike GoldenGreak?


----------



## Kato (Mar 1, 2020)

@coryplayford_2009


----------



## Pedals Past (Mar 13, 2020)

I have had two colson packards both with waterfall badges a37 and a 39 ..... i had the schwinn packard badge both shielded and oval and had a girls schwinn with oval packard badge from Don and Edna at first Grand Rapids ML but not sure if anyone else made one


----------

